# Whole House Exhaust Fan



## bubba1948 (Jul 2, 2012)

Have a hip roofed duplex with shared attic. There are no gable end walls to mount louvres. I would like to mount a ceiling whole house exhaust fan and duct directly to roof. Problem is finding a roof louvre large enough to exhaust 4000 cfm to 6000 cfm. Graingers on-line seems to want to direct me to roof louvres that have an exhaust fan already mounted in the roof louvre. My roof is 9/12. Where can I get a louvre large enough? I can build curb if need be.


----------



## jamison (6 mo ago)

Happy with the quality or work done and they charged us a fair price.They worked extremely hard, cleaned our place after the job was done.We highly recommended dmv foam.
www.dmvfoam.com


----------

